# looking for a hot n tot



## Tot'edup (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe someone can help me i'm looking for h128 new in package, it's blue back- copper belly- with the red lip. It's 1/4 ounce. I need the One with copper clad sticker on it. It can be a red label "80's" or blue label "90's". This is the only I have left for my collection in 1/4 ounce. Please help me, Feel free to e-mail me w/any reasonable offer. ONLY NIP please!


----------

